# Lost Camera, San Juan, Near Mendenhall Cabin



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

I managed to lose a blue Olympus waterproof point and shoot camera on the San Juan. We last saw it when we hiked to Mendenhall Cabin, and I think it may have been left on shore near there (we hiked up to the saddle from the downstream side).

If you find it we'd be very happy to get it back, but will likely start looking to buy a replacement soon.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Good luck Instep!
Hopefully a Buzzer will find the camera and be able to return it to you.
Mom lost one at the Chama Daily take-out "Big Eddy" back on Memorial Day and we never got any response to similar MB post.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Found it!!*

It's not near Mendenhall Cabin, it was in the bottom of one of my dry bags!

It had disappeared pretty early in the trip and I'd thought I'd gone through everything before I posted, but I had not.

Thanks!


----------

